# Male FSH Levels



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Can anyone give us advice regarding FSH levels in men.  DH has had blood test for FSH levels after 2 SA showing azoospermia.  waiting for results but would like info regarding what the levels will mean.  Thanks.

Steve & Paula


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Can´t remember the exact levels but I am pretty sure over about 15 to 20 is not good.
Have you looked on the male infertility board as I am sure it will be been looked at there?

Ruth


----------

